# Troll



## Flaustin1 (Feb 5, 2014)

I think weve got one amongst us.


----------



## dbean43 (Feb 5, 2014)

He wont last the night! He barely made it through the day


_Posted  from  Gon.com  App for Android_


----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 5, 2014)

I give it two days.... shall we start a pool?


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 5, 2014)

????????


----------



## Scott R (Feb 5, 2014)

His momma must be out of town so he's playing on the computer.

He's a cocky little feller'


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 5, 2014)

Meh. Season's over. Y'all have fun with him but don't go too far. Marquis of Kingsbury rules still apply.


----------



## tebigcountry (Feb 5, 2014)

I sure hope it's the joker I'm thinking about.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 5, 2014)

Trolls tend to starve if you don't feed 'em.


----------



## bigkga69 (Feb 5, 2014)

CarolinaBoy reincarnated... my theory...


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 5, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Trolls tend to starve if you don't feed 'em.



Interesting thought


----------



## tradhunter98 (Feb 5, 2014)

Where's killer and his 8GA.


----------



## across the river (Feb 5, 2014)

bigkga69 said:


> CarolinaBoy reincarnated... my theory...



Not a chance.


----------



## Duckbob (Feb 5, 2014)

He must have tons of friends as nice of a guy as he is.


----------



## creekrocket (Feb 5, 2014)

Half the people that look at this forum are trolls..


----------



## triton196 (Feb 5, 2014)

probably a true statement lol 





creekrocket said:


> Half the people that look at this forum are trolls..


----------



## The Fever (Feb 5, 2014)

triton196 said:


> probably a true statement lol



And probably all wear drake gear


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 6, 2014)

Killer is up.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Feb 6, 2014)

Killer what you get up so early for?


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 6, 2014)

tradhunter98 said:


> Killer what you get up so early for?



you know old fellers have to  80 times a night


----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 6, 2014)

Core Lokt said:


> you know old fellers have to  80 times a night


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 6, 2014)

creekrocket said:


> Half the people that look at this forum are trolls..



 When im on here im like a shrimp boat and I always got the birds in the water with the nets down....... Thats what the WWW is for aint it?

I dont got no drake gear....  lollollolo


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 6, 2014)

bigkga69 said:


> CarolinaBoy reincarnated... my theory...



I keep in touch with Carolinaboy and even hunted with him a few times this past season. Now i know he caused a stir with the mods but whether you liked him, disliked him, or could care less he knows ducks. He spends more time scouting and pulls more public land birds than anyone i know. He is lucky to have a job that lets him do that in the off season but it still takes dedication. He sent me pics a few times of his gps this season where he had logged 70-80 miles or more scouting in one day from his boat!!!! Now not every one has the time, money, or drive to do that, but you can't knock a man that does. I am not jumping on your case at all bigkga69. I just see his name pop up from time to time and i wanted to tell a side that many probablly do not know.


----------



## bigkga69 (Feb 6, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> I keep in touch with Carolinaboy and even hunted with him a few times this past season. Now i know he caused a stir with the mods but whether you liked him, disliked him, or could care less he knows ducks. He spends more time scouting and pulls more public land birds than anyone i know. He is lucky to have a job that lets him do that in the off season but it still takes dedication. He sent me pics a few times of his gps this season where he had logged 70-80 miles or more scouting in one day from his boat!!!! Now not every one has the time, money, or drive to do that, but you can't knock a man that does. I am not jumping on your case at all bigkga69. I just see his name pop up from time to time and i wanted to tell a side that many probablly do not know.



It's cool babe... I'm just


----------



## tradhunter98 (Feb 6, 2014)

Yeah rnelson5, he could put the birds on the yete.  Did he ever go out west  or did he just hunt local, I know where he said he lived and he smashed them for there.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 6, 2014)

bigkga69 said:


> It's cool babe... I'm just



Like i said it truely wasn't directed towards you.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 6, 2014)

tradhunter98 said:


> Yeah rnelson5, he could put the birds on the yete.  Did he ever go out west  or did he just hunt local, I know where he said he lived and he smashed them for there.



He has got connections in a BUNCH of states.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 6, 2014)

Core Lokt said:


> you know old fellers have to  80 times a night


No No: I can still hang with you youngns


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 6, 2014)

killer elite said:


> No No: I can still hang with you youngns



I dont know.  Old is hard to knock back....  You probably dont sleep but 4 or 5 hours a night.  Old folks seem to be that way...


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 6, 2014)

Potty mouth?!?!?!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Feb 6, 2014)

TopherAndTick said:


> Potty mouth?!?!?!



You said the "f" word didn't you?


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 6, 2014)

fulldraw74 said:


> You said the "f" word didn't you?



A form of an F word.  its the most mild of F words.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Feb 6, 2014)

TopherAndTick said:


> A form of an F word.  its the most mild of F words.



I'm familiar with that exact one....


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 6, 2014)

killer elite said:


> Killer is up.





tradhunter98 said:


> Killer what you get up so early for?


That's early???


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 6, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> That's early???



No doubt.  5:50 every weekday for me.  Earlier on weekends usually.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 6, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> That's early???



4:45 a.m. everyday and earlier on the weekends during hunting season.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 6, 2014)

TopherAndTick said:


> No doubt.  5:50 every weekday for me.  Earlier on weekends usually.





rnelson5 said:


> 4:45 a.m. everyday and earlier on the weekends during hunting season.



Between 4:30 and 5:30 a.m.every morning for me.I have this internal alarm clock thingy going off in my head.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 6, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Between 4:30 and 5:30 a.m.every morning for me.I have this internal alarm clock thingy going off in my head.



I feel ya. It sucks when you get a day when you are looking forward to sleeping in at then you are wide eyed at 5 a.m.!!!!!!!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Feb 6, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> I give it two days.... shall we start a pool?



Who won the pool?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 6, 2014)

fulldraw74 said:


> Who won the pool?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Feb 6, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


>


----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 6, 2014)

I had two days.... So not me


----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 6, 2014)

I feel for you 4:45 and 5:30 boys I don't roll outta bed till 7 and thank god every day for it.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 6, 2014)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh i was wondering why there were no sarcastic remarks this afternoon. Oh well he can now go join the GON rejects facebook page and be a 5 star member................Troll case has been closed  and the verdict given


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 6, 2014)

He will return, or try.  They can't stay away long.


----------



## Duckbob (Feb 7, 2014)

I can't believe I missed his dismissal. I went to do some night time bottom fishing. He won't soon be missed.

DB


----------



## tebigcountry (Feb 7, 2014)

Yea.....went to church for a devotional class.....got back in and presto.......the hammer had been dropped....salave.


----------



## tebigcountry (Feb 7, 2014)

Duckbob said:


> I can't believe I missed his dismissal. I went to do some night time bottom fishing. He won't soon be missed.
> 
> DB



Well......come on now.....are we having fresh fish for dinner tonight??


----------



## bigkga69 (Feb 7, 2014)

ok I respectfully retract my CarolinaBoy theory...I didnt get to tell this little guy goodbye though...for the next one, Ya'll should reinstate Nic and let him scalp one more with one of his play purdies...I would gladly hold him down...


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 7, 2014)

bigkga69 said:


> ok I respectfully retract my CarolinaBoy theory...I didnt get to tell this little guy goodbye though...for the next one, Ya'll should reinstate Nic and let him scalp one more with one of his play purdies...I would gladly hold him down...



It  wasn't CarolinaBoy.


----------



## Duckbob (Feb 7, 2014)

Nah big country not this time. Since there is no school today in So Fl, I used this trip as an opportunity to bring my 8 yo boy night fishing for the first time. We had fun for a while but he got seasick and I had to come back in. Poor dude he was so thrilled to be going out at night with daddy. Until now he's only been in the bay and during the day. He drove the boat home and felt better as soon as he got firm ground under him. Next time though, been getting nice snappers and plenty of kingfish around.

DB


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Feb 7, 2014)

Okay......I just took the time to read all the post to figure out who's show got cancelled.  I havent laughed that hard in a good min.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 7, 2014)

The Killer Delete. I mean The Killer Elite. And I did not have anything to do with it.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Feb 7, 2014)

If you gotta go, ya gotta go.  We need a reality show made on here.  Bet the ratings would be off the charts.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 7, 2014)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> If you gotta go, ya gotta go.  We need a reality show made on here.  Bet the ratings would be off the charts.



"The days of GON" Soap opera.........


----------



## Duckbob (Feb 7, 2014)

Rude awakening. When you doze off during the price is right and wake up to that ominous voice saying "like sand through an hour glass, so are the days of our lives". Time to change the channel. Thank God for cable and satellite tv.

DB


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Feb 7, 2014)

Someone call A&E maybe they can air it right after Duck Dynasty


----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 7, 2014)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> Someone call A&E maybe they can air it right after Duck Dynasty



Yea maybe we can get a True duck hunting reality series and not a staged show.


----------



## Duckbob (Feb 7, 2014)

Never gonna happen. Nobody wants to see the long hours spent prepping for more long hours spent waiting. It's unfortunate but what people want to see is drama and action. Real duck hunters don't get very much of either.

DB


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 7, 2014)

I bet the ol troll got plenty of action and a ton of drama!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 7, 2014)

Bridge fall on troll.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 7, 2014)

I wish I could be on the Duck Dynasty show.  Then I could retire early after 3 shows.  

Didn't know Duck Dynasty was a reality hunting show.  Thought it was about the life of the Robertsons OUTSIDE of duck hunting.  Duck Commander is a reality hunting show.  Pretty good one too.


----------

